# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle V3.06.00 Released 1/12/2013

## mohamed73

*BST Dongle V3.06.00 Released 1/12/2013*  BST_V3.06.00  NEW UPDATE      DIRECT LINK HERE : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Added:  > First in World GT-I9505 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World SGH-M919 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World SGH-M919M Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World SGH-M919V Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World SGH-I337 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW (Beta) 
> First in World SGH-I337M Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW (Beta) 
> First in World SGH-I337Z Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW (Beta) 
> First in World SC-03E Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World GT-N7105 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World GT-N7105T Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World SC-02E Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World SGH-I317 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW (Beta) 
> First in World SGH-I317M Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW (Beta) 
> First in World SGH-T889 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World SGH-T889V Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/NVM/*HW 
> First in World GT-P6200 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-P6200L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-P6201 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-I9300T Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-B5510 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-B5510B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-B5510L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-B5512 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-B5512B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW 
> First in World GT-I9128I Flash/*ScreenLock 
> First in World SCH-I869 Flash/*ScreenLock 
> First in World GT-I9158 Flash/*ScreenLock 
> First in World GT-S7560 Flash/*ScreenLock Information:  * Added fuzzy search for device model, type keyword auto index model 
* Samsung>Flash Tab added [Backup NVM] and [Restore NVM], Support Full NVM Read&Write 
* Samsung>Flash Tab added [Help], get model operation manual 
* Samsung>Flash Tab move [Backup PIT] and [Check PIT] option to [Service]>[Misc] 
* Samsung>Flash Tab move [Wr.Default EFS] to [Service]>[Repair], one-key restore default EFS 
* Samsung>Service>Repair Tab optimize imei repair, IMEIRepair and IMEI Patch in one click 
* Samsung>Service>Repair Tab added [Undo Patch], if device not support imei patch then one-click restore    B R, GSM BEST SMART TOOL

----------

